# Ikan Koi > Apresiasi Ikan Koi >  Cek grow kohaku nidan

## medicineman

Izin share grow hasil keeping kohaku nidan produk farm X (tidak tau) dari blitar.



Harap maklum kalau kropyok, polanya agak tawar.
Semoga bisa jadi rada "guling" setahun kedepan.

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## medicineman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

